# Catching Squid with a 'Jig'.



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

Afternoon all,

I fish the Sunshine Coast area which is popular with 'jewies' (Mulloway). Obviously, squid are a favoured bait, but I must admit to having no knowledge on catching them. I have just bought a squid jig, but would appreciate as much advice as possible on method, locations and conditions (time & tide etc) and whether anyone is adept at catching them from a yak?

Cheers
moolooman


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

check out http://akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Squid_Jigs

basically you want to look for a shallow area (less than 15 feet deep) which has a weedy bottom. cast the jig out and let it sink to just above the bottom, then impart a slow and erratic retrieve. squidding at night around well lit jetties/piers is also productive.

I'm sure more people will add to this thread and soon you'll be a squid expert (ie covered in ink)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't rule out deeper water Davey G. I've been out with another AKFF when what could only be described as a kracken broke the surface and attacked a pencil float! That was in over 30ft of water.

But yeah, nice weedy bottom, glow in the dark jigs are great, I work mine slow but if you're not getting any hits give it a good rip and let it sink back down again. A good method I use is to drift for them with the rod in a holder, that way you can flick lures while you wait. When you catch one, get another jig in the water as soon as possible, generally speaking if you find one you will find more. Sometimes you'll bag out on the first patch you find here in SA so we're a bit spoilt squid wise.


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Moolooman,

I'm yet to catch squid from my kayak (I haven't tried) but have caught plenty over the years via other means.

The most success I have had has been at night and on a well lit pontoon/jetty or boat. The bright lights on the water attach small bait fish which attract larger bait fish (and so on) and attract squid to the area. Squid normally leark just on the fringe of the light and aren't always visible but can be heard chasing the bait fish. Casting the squid jigs into the darkness and retrieving acrosss the surface back through the light has proven very successful in these circumstances. Using berley to attract the baitfish also helps.

About a 4 weeks ago I saw a couple of blokes under the Maroochy River bridge (Sunshine Coast - Qld) with spotlights on the back of their boat at night catching a few squid using this method.

I'm not sure whether there is a best time of the year or tide?! Maybe someone else might know?!

Hope this is helpful.

Cheers
Fourbee4


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Definatley broken weedy bottom, i find 4-6mtrs of water normally produces the most squid, but i have caught them in deeper water. I think the best advice is use quality jigs, the cheap $2 ones will catch squid but i have been outfished every time when we have experimented with cheap vs "quality". Yamashita, yozuri, other Japanese brands out there are all great, try earthy colours when the water is clear and bright colours when the water is a bit cloudy. Often when the water is clear the squid are very tentative so go lighter and use more finese. Like the others have said slow retrieve with a few lifts of the rod tip (a lot like using a soft plastic). I fish in port phillip bay for my squid. I hope you get out there and get covered in ink.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys

I'll be giving your advice a try this weekend with a view of hitting a few 'jewie' holes in the Mooloolah River.

Cheers
Moolooman


----------

